# Starting field -- a bit intimidated



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Just like anything else you will meet all types in a training group. However, a group like mine is eager to get new people into the field and we are newbie friendly. I would think that most groups are the same.

Just listen to the advice, everyone was new at one time, and try to read up on things. And maybe get a pickup truck with 4WD.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Molly will do just fine if you are feeling confident - obedience is the foundation to all further training. Don't worry about the Prius, the field is "right behind" the parking lot!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just keep in mind that you are finally doing something that's inside HER comfort zone! Everything else was your game, this is hers. When you keep it in that perspective, you can overcome a lot of fears and anxiety.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Just keep in mind that you are finally doing something that's inside HER comfort zone! Everything else was your game, this is hers. When you keep it in that perspective, you can overcome a lot of fears and anxiety.


I love that thought Barb, it is so true.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Did anyone else feel intimidated when first starting field training? I was so excited about it, but I am just starting to realize how it's so much out of my comfort zone. It is also all completely foreign to me. Molly spoiled me -- I never had any problems training anything in obedience so far and she is just a dream to work with, and I am a bit afraid of her not being a natural in field work. She is my first dog -- will I be able to handle the challenges? I'm a big fat chicken right now. I'm tempted to just quit now and stick to what I know we're good at.
> 
> I think I have found a trainer and we met today. I rolled up in my dinky little Prius and we had to do a little off-roading at the retriever grounds and everyone had SUVs. I know it's stupid, but I had that "what am I even doing here" moment.
> 
> ...


How did it go today?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I definitely did. The first time I went out with a friend and her training group my dog wouldn't even pick up the duck. It was discouraging. My now training friend told me she thought she would never see me again after that. But here we still are. If you have the interest and put the work in, you will most likely be fine. At least at the JH level.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

hollyk said:


> How did it go today?


It went well -- we just started with the basics with the bumper. Jeff is a really nice person. 

Molly was going absolutely berserk watching the dogs doing their thing. I could barely control her when the fake birds were being catapulted and dogs jumping into the water.. I really have to work on that with her.

I'm going to have to get a new car soon.. I'm afraid I'll get stuck in the mud at Pepper!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> Just keep in mind that you are finally doing something that's inside HER comfort zone! Everything else was your game, this is hers. When you keep it in that perspective, you can overcome a lot of fears and anxiety.


Thank you -- that really helps. I keep reminding myself that I am doing this for Molly and I just want her to have fun. The trainer assured me that it will be fun for _both_ of us.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> It went well -- we just started with the basics with the bumper. Jeff is a really nice person.
> 
> Molly was going absolutely berserk watching the dogs doing their thing. I could barely control her when the fake birds were being catapulted and dogs jumping into the water.. I really have to work on that with her.
> 
> I'm going to have to get a new car soon.. I'm afraid I'll get stuck in the mud at Pepper!


Don't worry! If you get stuck, there will be no shortage of trucks to pull you out...

Based on everything else you've done with Molly, I suspect you'll be fine. If I do this, I won't exactly be comfortable right out of the gate either.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I'm going to have to get a new car soon.. I'm afraid I'll get stuck in the mud at Pepper!


You wouldn't be the first.


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

I did. We drove up in our Honda Fit, which has a very similar body style as your Prius! Our trainer is very patient and thorough when explaining things, but I feel like an idiot sometimes when he's talking and I just nod and say "ohhhh ok." Hunter is at "boarding school" for training about 10 minutes away from our house, so we train with him every 2 weeks. I feel very intimidated at times! But.. I would rather spend money on taking good care of me and my dog than buying an SUV I don't really need since it's just me, my husband an Hunter!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

out of 2 4runners, a suburban, a jeep, a cadi and a corolla I prefer the Corolla. Unfortunately my DD will take over that car soon.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I would like my bf to get into this with our Lab, but I think we would both be out of our comfort zones too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Have fun out there, remember to help out wherever you can. Also if you take photos make it easy to share them with the other members of the group.

One other small advise. Use a hard shell type dog crate in your car. After a few times going to or from your training place, or if you dog spends time in the car waiting her turn, she could eat the interior of your car. I didn't believe until yesterday. 2 dogs ate their soft sided crates while waiting for their turns. The owners were not happy about it. These are show breed dogs without high field drive, and they still ate their crates. Ouch!

Please post photos of your adventures!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

The more you try it the more hooked you will get--it was the dogs' love of it that got me. I started out in this game with a Ford Escort station wagon. Now I have a full-size truck, a closet full of camo, a load of training gear, and a bunch of shotguns.

Start saving now!!! Bwa ha ha!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

sterregold said:


> The more you try it the more hooked you will get--ity was the dogs' love of it that got me. I started out in this game with a Ford Escort station wagon. Now I have a full-size truck, a clost full of camo, a load of training gear, and a bunch of shotguns.
> 
> Start saving now!!! Bwa ha ha!!


And before you know it you will start thinking, "how can I squeeze a 2nd dog crate in this car and still fit the wingers".


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

hollyk said:


> And before you know it you will start thinking, "how can I squeeze a 2nd dog crate in this car and still fit the wingers".


That's why I got the truck!! I can fit five dogs, 3 wingers, some decoys, holding blinds, and birds/bumpers!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

sterregold said:


> That's why I got the truck!! I can fit five dogs, 3 wingers, some decoys, holding blinds, and birds/bumpers!


LOL this is why I tell my fiance I want a truck some day. He thinks it is excessive. :uhoh:


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, I got stuck out there today. Nairb was right, there were plenty of trucks to pull me out. Thank goodness. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

How did Molly do?
Pepper's can get messy. Were you way in the back today?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

hollyk said:


> How did Molly do?
> Pepper's can get messy. Were you way in the back today?


Yeah, we were in the back. In hindsight, I should have avoided the big mud puddle lol. 

Molly was a brat. Nose to the ground the whole time. She wanted to pluck the ducks and didn't want anything to do with the bumpers besides chase them, and then sniff out the grass around them. Jeff said not to worry, that she's just distracted by the bird scent. I hope he's right.

I feel much better after today though. Everyone was so nice!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Well, I got stuck out there today. Nairb was right, there were plenty of trucks to pull me out. Thank goodness.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I knew they wouldn't leave you stranded! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Boy they get hooked on the smell of the ducks. Lucy had no interest in bumpers last weekend either. They just aren't any fun. Have a great time out there. Seattle is very pretty this time of year with the rhodies blooming.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Alaska7133 said:


> Boy they get hooked on the smell of the ducks. Lucy had no interest in bumpers last weekend either. They just aren't any fun.


Has this dog been force fetched yet? 

EvanG


----------

